# Hello Ladies! New to Spectra ! (Nordstrom Counter Manager)



## TatianaM (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello Everyone, I'm new here and I just recently got a position at Nordstrom for the Aveda counter manager in Providence RI. 

  I am SO excited to work for this company and I Welcome any of you to give me some good advice, I am in need of the tips and tricks of the trade!

  I have so many ideas to get my counter moving and would love to share these ideas! (im so excited!) I have been a Nail tech for 9 years now and just recently made the switch to retail. Aveda is such a great brand and I want to share it with everyone!

  Ive never been in a management position before so im a little Nervous and from what i can see, Nordstrom is a great company to work for. Have any advice? Have any questions? Their Interview process was pretty tedious but I got through it. I heard it is kind of hard to get through them, so if you are going through the same process at a Department store, I can give you some advice on the process.

  Well Thanks for reading! Im so excited I found Specktra!

  Tatiana


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!! and congrats a your new job!!!! we love nordies here


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Tatiana, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## TatianaM (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you Naynadine! Looking forward to being here and sharing great ideas!


----------



## TatianaM (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Tatiana! Welcome to Specktra, we're happy to have you here. Nordstrom is a amazing company to work for, I spent a few years with them myself and really enjoyed my time there. Like any other retail business they're going to be pretty focused on goals. It's a very positive place to work though, which really helps! Good luck in your new career, keep us updated on how it's going!


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Tatiana,

  I have questions regarding Nordstrom's "psych" questionnaire. (Not really a psych questionnaire, but more of a questionnaire regarding behavior as it relates to your customer service and relationship with management and company policy). I recently applied for positions at both Nordstrom and Bloomingdales and was rejected even though I have experience at Sephora. I'm wondering if I might have gone wrong on the questionnaire. Do you have any advice with regards to how to fill this out so that you will appear more favorable as a candidate?

  I answered very honestly and tried to show myself as a personable co-worker and a team-player. I don't know how long I should wait before I apply to Nordstrom again and re-do my questionnaire. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

  And, welcome!


----------



## TatianaM (Mar 3, 2014)

I actually never took a questionnaire, did you go through any of the interview processes like the talent plus interview?...

     Since I applied for a management position I Made sure I studied a lot before hand and wrote down all the questions I thought I might be asked and a response on flash cards I made centered towards what a good manager would do.

     The talent plus interview I heard was the hardest part to get past because they listen for a certain phrase or group of words and when they hear you say it they cut you off and go on to the next question.

      Coming from a back round in the service industry (nail tech) I knew to say things like  " I'm adamant about building relationships with my clients and I am good with written follow ups and personal phone calls. I centered my attention towards event planning, leading staff members, incentive ideas to keep moral high and clients to come back and goal orientation.

       Hope this helps! and I would apply right away, show incentive that that job is for you and ALWAYS send Cover letters (I like to end my cover letter with a "P.S. Thank you for reading. I really look forward to setting up an interview with you.") and  follow up Thank you emails to Anyone you interview with.

  And if i didnt answer what you wanted to know exactly, Feel free to ask me anything! <3


----------



## SAMMIchangarcia (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey hun, so what your saying is if they cut you off that means you answered correctly? I was cut off a lot during my talent plus interview and felt horrible about it, i was very intimidated and scared...Just finished and still shaking.


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello and welcome, @TatianaM!


----------

